
When Does a Depression or a Recession End? - newacc
http://correspondents.theatlantic.com/richard_posner/2009/08/when_does_a_depression_or_a_recession_end.php
======
roundsquare
He makes a good point that just because GDP begins to rise it doesn't mean
that we should stop worrying, but I don't really like his definition of when
we say the recession is over. He wants it to be:

"when GDP returns to (or near) its trend line"

But I think we'd be better served by waiting till the economy is growing at
its regular rate (according to Posner, about 3% annualized). That is when we
know that the economy is growing appropriately.

His other comments on the history of the words "depression" and "recession"
are very interesting.

